# Hunters in Fargo



## NDnewhunter (Jun 18, 2009)

I recently moved to Fargo, ND. I have had little success in finding places to hunt in the area. All the folks I have talked to say they hunt out west. I have heard the sand hills or grasslands hold a lot of game: Deer and coyotes, but would appreciate some feedback or generals areas to focus on. I bow and rifle hunt and would just like a push in the right direction for deer season. I am not looking for your secret spot or the name of the the right farmer to talk to, although that would be nice, just need a little help. Thanks

Jim


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

n.d. is a very hunter friendly state, property along the river systems are pretty well spoken for unfortuanatly but good acsess can be had with some work. i'd advise heading southwest or west. good luck


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I have heard the sand hills or grasslands hold a lot of game: Deer and coyotes, but would appreciate some feedback or generals areas to focus on.


Not a bad area to start really! I have had a lot of success in that area for both deer and yotes! Head south and west from there and you will see less pressure as well!


----------

